

Ispc: A SPMD Compiler for High-Performance CPU Programming (2012) [pdf] - nkurz
https://cloud.github.com/downloads/ispc/ispc/ispc_inpar_2012.pdf

======
FractalNerve
[https://ispc.github.io/](https://ispc.github.io/)

